# Ump



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

I know its not a pistol, but it does shoot pistol caliber.

Here is my new SBR, UMP .45, convert.



The sad look on my face, is the fact that I have to wait 12 weeks, for my ATF paper work to be approved...


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm guessing it's a USC base with a facelift since all actual UMP's are papered as auotmatics and thus not available for civilian consumption. Neat concept though. Did it get a mag cahgeover as well. I know many will get it changed to accept alternate magazines that are more readily available.


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya it is a USC base. Unfortunatly fully autos are 25,000 and civis cant get them, becuase they are postban. It did not a get a mag change, I am buying the seperate parts so Ican get a 9mm, 40sw, 10m, and 22lr. itll cost some but I think itll be a fun gun to shoot whenever.. O well when I get it for keeps, ill post a range report, and defnitaly give u all some more porn..


----------



## Quiet (May 13, 2007)

Sweet USC/UMP-45 conversion. 

Mind telling how much it all cost?


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

it only cost me 3500


----------

